# Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2014)

*Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Das aktuelle System hat bei mir ein paar Probleme. Besser gesagt eins, was mich schon nervt.

Problemkind: i7 4770K ungeköpft, 4,3Ghz auf 1,2565V.
MoBo: Gigabyte Z87-HD3
WaKü: Raijintek Triton mit grüner Farbe und 120mm Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 Lüftern (2x). 
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe (also noch reichlich Platz für stärkere WaKü).

Der Rest wie die GTX970 usw machen keine Probleme.

Die Raijintek Triton ist zwar eine geschlossene Kühlung, kann aber nachgefüllt und erweitert werden, die Garantie geht dabei flöten aber das ist normal.
Nun zum Problem - mit den besagten Settings kommt die CPU mit Prime95 SmallFFT Torture Test auf 100°C ran. Pendelt sich zwischen 90 bis 98°C ein was natürlich zu hoch ist. 
Dabei ist es egal ob ich die WaKü mit leisen 900rpm Enermax Lüftern befeuere oder die extrem lauten Raijintek-Lüfter draufschnalle, die einen enormen Durchzug bringen mit weit über 2000rpm. Die Temperatur ändert sich absolut nicht, 1-2°C Unterschied die ich eher der Messtoleranz zuschreibe.
Auch mit anderen Kühlungen wie der Cooler Master Seidon 120V und dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (dual silent wings fans) und auch einem fetten Noctua NH-D15 bin ich nicht klar gekommen.
Alles sieht gut aus, der Anpressdruck ist gut, die WLP nicht zu dick und ich bin eigentlich auch nicht zu blöd. Dachte ich zumindest. Aber die CPU bringt mich um den Verstand.

Jetzt die Preisfrage, wie bewege ich die CPU auf 4,5GHz rum und dabei auf unter 90°C im Prime95 SmallFFT Test?
Ich hab alles versucht ausser Flüssigmetall WLP und CPU köpfen. Da muss doch was gehen, ich denk mir schon das ich zu blöd bin. 
Die 4,3Ghz schafft die CPU locker im Blend-Test im Prime95 über 24h und es ist stabil, aber ich renne gegen die Temperatur-Wand, ich fühle mich nicht wohl damit.
Natürlich ist der SmallFFT Test einfach krank und quetscht das meiste raus, die Zahlen wird man sonst nie sehen im normalen Betrieb.
Wenn ich die CPU jetzt mit dem Blend-Test laufen lasse, komm ich auf 66°C max. 
Im Idle pendelt die zwischen 30 bis 35° was absolut normal ist.

Ich hab schon überlegt auf 2011-3 und die i7 5820K CPU umzusteigen, die auch diese 4,3 bis 4,5GHz schafft, aber dafür 2 Kerne mehr mitbringt. Fragt nicht wofür, die Leistung wird benötigt. 
Problem: DDR4 und 2011-3 Boards zu teuer. 

Ich kann der WaKü auch einen 420mm Radiator verpassen oder noch einen 240er/280er, die Pumpe ist stark genug. 
@ Stock läuft die CPU extrem kühl, die bleibt im 70°C Bereich  mit SmallFFT-Test und im normalen Betrieb krieg ich die dann kaum über 50°C. Aber die Leistung ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Versuche mal den Sweet-Spot rauszufinden, sprich maximales OC mit minimaler Voltage. Mein 3570k macht 4,2 Ghz bei 1,05V mit, was bei Prime95 um die 58 °C bedeutet. Mit Lukü (Brocken 2)

Welche Temperaturen hattest du denn mit den Lüküs ?


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Mit Luftkühlung war da noch einiges mehr drin, ich konnte nicht mal 4,1GHz halten. 
Wie gesagt, die WaKü hat deutlich was gebracht, sie funktioniert auch gut. Mir gehts aber drum das ich da deutlich mehr rausholen will und jetzt schon an die Grenze komme. 
4,1GHz macht die CPU mit 1,15V primestable, die Temperatur ist trotzdem extrem hoch. Dabei macht die Kühlung kaum was, die Wassertemperatur ist relativ niedrig und beim Radiator kommt auch nicht all zu viel an. 
Ich will ja mehr, weil mir die Leistung nicht ausreicht. Schaff ich auch, aber die Temperaturen sind mir da zu hoch, da kommt halt die Frage - wie kühlen, bzw ist es besser auf die 5820K zu wechseln und diese auf 4.5GHz zu jagen?


----------



## geist4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

scheinbar kommt die cpu an die grenze dessen was das die an den kühler weitergeben kann.
evtl könntest du noch auf eine kompressorkühlung umsatteln und damit noch etwas rausholen.
allerdings bedeutet das viel geld in die hand zu nehmen und unter umständen probleme mit luftfeuchtigkeit bezüglich tauwasser an komponenten die unter raumtemperatur liegen zu bekommen.
ob das alles dann innerhalb dessen was eine 2011-3 plattform mit übertaktung und nutzung schon vorhandener bauteile(wakü) kostet, müsstest du mal durchkalkulieren.
evtl könnte es auch was bringen die hauptplatine unter öl zu setzen bzw mit öl statt wasser zu kühlen, sogut ich weiss führt öl besser und schneller wärme ab als wasser.

mfg 
robert


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Ja wie gesagt, ich hab bereits hier im PC-Laden bei mir jemanden der meine i7 4770K samt Board und RAM abnehmen würde, wenn ich auf 2011-3 wechsel. Im Endeffekt würde mich der Spaß, also 2011-3 Board, 5820K und 16GB DDR4 2133-2400 RAM etwa 450-500€ kosten wenn ich meine vorhandenen Teile gegenrechne.  Deswegen wollte ich die CPU nicht köpfen, die kann und soll auch verkauft werden.
So wie es aussieht, hab ich in der Silikon-Lotterie nicht gewonnen, die CPU ist OK, lässt sich aber nur mit hilfe von hohen Spannungen takten und überträgt die Hitze extrem schlecht an den Heatspreader. 

Ich weiß aus diversen Tests das sich Haswell-E deutlich besser übertakten lässt und kühler bleibt. Ich hab die i7 4770K sehr früh geholt, da waren die Temperaturprobleme schon bekannt, aber nur bei einigen wenigen Quellen im Netz. OC Ergebnisse der CPU gab es kaum. 
Ich wollte schon meine 5GHz aus der CPU kratzen, das scheint aber nicht ohne Stickstoffkühlung machbar zu sein. 

Die Triton ist eine gute Kühlung für den Preis, das beste an ihr - sie ist modular, ich werde das auch nutzen. Leider hat meine GTX970 keine passenden Waterblocks aufm Markt (Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3x, hat aber scheinbar dieselbe PCB wie die G1.Gaming GTX 970, sogar der Anschluss für die nicht vorhandene LED ist dran). Die ist aber mit +200Mhz auf GPU und maximal 65°C beim Burn-In Test (Furmark) weit davon entfernt, eine WaKü zu brauchen. 

Ich hab aktuell die Wahl zwischen abwarten und derweil meine Triton auf 420&280mm Radiator umzustellen (und guggen ob die Pumpe damit klarkommt) und nen waterblock für die GPU zu suchen (muss nicht, aber Optik und Lautstärke halt). Die Pumpe ist nicht gedrosselt bei mir und ich hör die kaum, die ist stark genug. Oder ich gugg wie ich das beste System mit den noch sauteueren 2011-3 Boards und DDR4 zusammenstelle. Die 5820K CPU ist so lecker, 6core für 360€ der sich noch gut takten lässt...

Die i7 4770K nervt nur noch rum. Vor dem Kauf dachte ich, ich kann aus dem Ding 5GHz bei 1,3V unter Wasser rausholen, das kann ich knicken, selbst die besten CPUs schaffen das nicht so wie ich mir die Infos im Netz ansehe.

P.S. schon komisch wenn der Händler im Laden deine Teile haben will, weil seine Kiste langsamer ist


----------



## Jooschka (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Ich denke das Problem liegt an der Wärmeübertragun zwischen dem CPU-Die und dem Heatspreader der CPU... 
Klar kann man den Wärmeübergang durch einen höheren Temperaturunterschied erhöhen, z.B. Kompressor oder LN2, aber das wird immer der Flaschenhals in der Wärmeübertragung sein! 
Und wirklich alltagstauglich ist das, wie oben erwähnt (wegen dem Schwitzwasser oder Tau oder wie man's auch nennt), nicht!
Eventuell bringt es noch was, zusätzlich z.B. per Bastellösung über eine Backplate die Hinterseite zu belüften... 2-3°C könnten drin sein... 
Irgendwie Spannung runter hilft natürlich Wunder... leider muss der Takt oft auch mit...
Schon geguckt, ab welchem Takt in etwa die Spannung stärker steigen muss? 
0,1V für 200Mhz von 4,1 auf 4,3 GHz ist schon viel saft für wenig leistung denke ich... mein 3570k läuft z.B. bis 4,2 GHz bei 1,1V völlig stabil und braucht dann min 0,1V mehr pro 100Mhz... über 1,25V war ich aber nie...
Sonst hilft wohl nur köpfen denke ich... 
oder verticken und nen 4790k ranschaffen... 
oder halt voll in 2011-3 invesstieren und "nur" mehr Multicoreleistung zu bekommen... 

Haste noch Wassertemperaturen?? wenn die nicht so hoch sind, ist es fast auf jeden Fall der Wärmeübergang zwischen Die und Blech


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Direkte Wassertemperaturen habsch net, aber kein Teil der WaKü geht über 50°C (IR-Thermometer).  Wie gesagt, die WaKü mit 240er Radiator und schnellen Fans (bis zu 2600rpm, das ist unerträglich  laut, aber zum testen mal aufgedreht) und ungedrosselter Pumpe sollte weit mehr Wärme abführen, da kommt aber nix. 
Der 4790K lohnt sich nicht. Der lässt sich auch kaum übertakten, ich gewinne damit vll 5% mehr Leistung.

Genau wegen dem will ich ja die 5820K CPU - ich bin am streamen und ab und an Videos bearbeiten und hab auch ein kleines Homestudio (Musik/DJing), das meiste in dem Bereich profitiert stark vom multithreading. 
Hauptsache ist aber 1080p 60FPS stream über die CPU mit dem x264 encoder, das frisst enorm viel Leistung. Die Spiele müssen auch noch nebenbei laufen.
Das jetzt die 5820K mit ordentlicher übertaktung die GTX 970 ausbremst - glaub ich nicht.  Da ich praktisch einen Käufer habe, der ironischerweise mir auch die Hardware damals verkauft hat  , ists für mich einfacher auf 2011-3 umzusteigen, zumal das Case und alles andere dafür passt, auch die WaKü.


----------



## Combi (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

also mit meiner wakü,is ne große,halte ich meinen 3570-k im alltag mit 4,9ghz auf ca 52 grad unter prime.und gamelast.
es kommt auf die kühlung an,wenn du in der mickrigen flüssigkeitskühlung,sehr erhitzte flüssigkeit hast,kommt das ding halt nicht mit.
meine wakü is fast lautlos,und kühl.
die fertig-dinger sind je nach oc auch nicht das gelbe vom ei.

was du noch versuchen kannst,da du ja mit allen kühlern probs hast...
versuch mal die oberfläche der cpu planzuschleifen.
unterlage und diamantschmirgelpaste.
fang mit sehr feinem schmirgelpapier an und dann mit der paste weiter,bis das ding gleichmässig glänzt.
am besten auf ner glasplatte.
dadurch hast du ne bessere kontaktfläche zu den kühlern.
evtl hilft das ja..


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Naja ich kann auch versuchen die Coollaboratory Liquid draufzuschmieren, das könnte 2-3°C bringen, das wird mir aber den Kühler und die CPU versauen. Wie gesagt, ich hab die WaKü ja getestet, beim Kollegen auf dem FX-9370 OC drauf gehabt, da macht die sich wunderbar. Sowohl der Heatspreader als auch der Kühler sind extrem glatt, da hilft schleifen nicht mehr viel. Dazu ist ja die Wärmeleitpaste da. Bislang war ich nur zu geizig die 10€ für 15ml WLP auszugeben


----------



## Schrotti (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Vielleicht ja nicht auf Sockel 2011-3 sondern eine Stufe vorher.

Auch ein Ivy Bridge-E ist nicht langsam und verursacht nicht so extreme Kosten (wenn du gebraucht günstig ran kommst).


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Gebraucht wird nicht einfach und ich hätte gerne noch den M.2 Slot und andere nette frische Sachen, die mein System aktuell nicht bieten kann. Ich kann noch warten, wie gesagt meine aktuelle übertaktung ist stabil, aber verursacht halt zu hohe Temperaturen im SmallFFT-Test. So krieg ich die nicht über 70°C, auch andere Benchmarks halten das. Mal sehen, ich hab mir vor kurzem erst die WaKü, GTX 970 und das case geholt und bin entsprechend leicht knapp bei Kasse für neue Teile. Abwarten bis sich der DDR4 stabilisiert und die frischen Motherboards wie MSI X99 SLI dingsda aufm Markt kommen.

P.S. hab doch einen Waterblock für die Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3x gefunden:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Bissiger Preis, aber war zu erwarten bei ner custom PCB, das ich da net mit 50€ wegkomme  Das ist  schon mal erfreulich.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Nimm eher den:

EK-FC970 GTX WF3 - Acetal+Nickel oder EK-FC970 GTX WF3 - Nickel

Der Alphacool ist kein Fullblock, d.h. die Spawas etc werden nur passiv von der Platte gekühlt 

Grüße


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

So wie ich die Beschreibung sehe, deckt der GPU, RAM & VRM, also die besagten Spannungswandler. 
Andere Waterblocks für die Gigabyte-Modelle (die sich zwar unterscheiden, aber wohl die gleiche PCB besitzen) hab ich noch net gefunden.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Am besten eine Costum kaufen und zwei 240er radis oder gleich nene Monsta ... da holste noch was raus ...... aber mit der geschlossenen ist einfach nicht mehr drinn .....


----------



## DrDave (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Welche Prime Version hast du zum testen genutzt?
Das die Haswells heiß werden ist ja nichts neues, besonders mit den 28.X Prime Versionen.
Wenn der Radiator recht kühl ist, wird die Wärme der CPU einfach nicht an den Kühler übertragen, da bringt auch eine größere Wakü keine nennenswerte Besserung, sondern nur das Köpfen der CPU.
Wenn dir das zu heikel ist, dann entsprechend weniger OC.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Ich hab die V28.5 build2 was prime95 angeht. 
Ich krieg nicht mal die 4,3GHz primestable ohne die Spannung über 1,3V zu treiben, mit ein wenig rumtricksen sollte 1,25V stable sein.
Gedacht war aber weit mehr wo ich die CPU praktisch zum release gekauft habe, ich wollte die unter Wasser auf 5GHz knüppeln, mit den besagten 1,25V.
Wenn ich mir aktuell die 5820K ansehe - die geht mit etwas Glück auf 4,5Ghz und überhitzt dabei nicht so stark, dabei ist das ein 6core der noch mehr Saft braucht und einen geringeren Takt ab Werk hat. 
Beim zocken merk ich die CPU nicht, höchstens Crysis3 macht da nen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen OC und stock. Der Rest bei mir ist entweder GPU-limitiert oder rennt mit weit über 100FPS. 

Ich will die CPU überwiegend zum streamen, stehe gerade vor der Wahl - entweder aufrüsten wenns günstiger wird, oder einen 2en PC einsetzen der das rendern übernimmt. Da kann mein alter 4770K sich dann undervolted @ stock ans Werk machen, rein zum rendern reicht das.  Will man aktuell 1080p 60FPS streamen, geht das extrem auf die CPU und die Spiele müssen ja auch noch was übrig haben, wenn ein flash player geöffnet ist geht da gar nix mehr.


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

hast du mal geschaut, ob dein IHS (Heatspreader) auch plan ist ? 
natürlich kann er schön blank sein und glänzen ... aber wenn er nicht plan (eben) ist, wirst du keine gute wärmeübertragung bekommen 
ich habe die gleiche cpu und bekomme ihn auf 4,5 Ghz bei 1,291V stable bei grad mal 59°C .
ok, ich gebe zu er ist geköpft ! 
ist dein heatspreader allerdings etwas verbogen oder ähnliches, kann keine vernünftige wärmeübertragung stattfinden.... 

also mein tip : köpf das sind, schleif den ihs plan und versuch das ganze dann nochmal 

angst wegen garantie ?  wenn du keine boxed version gekauft hast, ist die eh egal^^


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Ich hab die Boxed. Und die Kiste geht weg, Schnauze voll mit dem Ding^^
Geköpft mit Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra drine hätt ich den bestimmt auf 4,4 GHz bei ner ähnlichen Vcore gekriegt, aber das ists mir nich wert. 
Der Heatspreader ist plan, gerade und sauber, recht gut geschliffen. Ich hab wohl einfach mal Pech gehabt und eine OC-Krücke erwischt die auch noch die grottigste Thermopaste drin hat die Intel finden konnte^^
Das Teil geht wohl an einen Kollegen, der wird die CPU nicht so hart treten wie ich.
Du hast ausserdem auch n besseres Board und ne bessere WaKü, die Triton ist OK aber kann mit nem guten Waterblock für die CPU nicht ganz mithalten^^

Ich hole mir jetzt einfach mal die 5820K und dann habsch meine Ruhe. Mit etwas Glück gehen da 4,5GHz auf 6 Kernen^^


----------



## Ebrithil (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Um mal ein wenig deinem Gerede um den 5820k gegen zu steuern, wenn du dir diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/355929-i7-5820k-oc.html mal ansiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass bei einem 5820k 4,5GHz sehr unrealistisch sind, bzw nur mit einer sehr guten CPU machbar. Realistisch sind da eher 4,2-4,3 GHz.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Um mal ein wenig deinem Gerede um den 5820k gegen zu steuern, wenn du dir diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/355929-i7-5820k-oc.html mal ansiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass bei einem 5820k 4,5GHz sehr unrealistisch sind, bzw nur mit einer sehr guten CPU machbar. Realistisch sind da eher 4,2-4,3 GHz.



Ich war da schon. Und hab die CPU eingebaut, richte gerade BIOS ein. 
Wie gesagt, 4,2GHz auf nem sixcore sind immer noch mehr als das was ich insgesamt aus dem 4770k rausholen konnte. Da mir dieser nicht mehr reicht und ausserdem zu heiß läuft, hab ich mir was stärkeres geholt. Ob ich die 4,5 kriege oder nur 4,2 - trotzdem deutlich besser, vor allem wenn ich die CPU kühler halten kann.


----------



## Ebrithil (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich war da schon. Und hab die CPU eingebaut, richte gerade BIOS ein.
> Wie gesagt, 4,2GHz auf nem sixcore sind immer noch mehr als das was ich insgesamt aus dem 4770k rausholen konnte. Da mir dieser nicht mehr reicht und ausserdem zu heiß läuft, hab ich mir was stärkeres geholt. Ob ich die 4,5 kriege oder nur 4,2 - trotzdem deutlich besser, vor allem wenn ich die CPU kühler halten kann.


Mach was du willst, ich wollte nur vermeiden das du nachher enttäuscht bist weil du keine 4,5GHz erreichst


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Nene das passt schon. Ich wollte damals aus der i7 4770K ihre 5GHz quetschen, da ich halt noch die Zeiten kenne wo 2600k usw noch richtig abgingen. Leider hat die CPU dies verhindert und auch die 4790k ist da minimal besser - sie bleibt etwas kühler, ist aber trotzdem kaum auf 5GHz zu kriegen^^

Da die 5820K CPU mit 4,3GHz aktuell primestable ist und es noch weiter geht, kann das hier zu. Hab ne gute CPU erwischt und die 4770K Bratpfanne wird verkauft


----------



## Deimos (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem liegt an der Wärmeübertragun zwischen dem CPU-Die und dem Heatspreader der CPU...
> Klar kann man den Wärmeübergang durch einen höheren Temperaturunterschied erhöhen, z.B. Kompressor oder LN2, aber das wird immer der Flaschenhals in der Wärmeübertragung sein!


Auch wenns mittlerweile kaum mehr relevant sein wird, aber ich schliesse mich obiger Meinung an.

Das wird der Flaschenhals gewesen sein. Mein 3770k hätte noch massenhaft Luft gehabt für mehr Spannung / Takt, war aber nicht mit mehr als 4.6 GHz zu betreiben, ohne auf 90+ Grad zu kommen.
Nach dem Köpfen hat sich völlig neues Potenzial aufgetan und die CPU ist mit 5.0 GHz durch Benchmarks zu kriegen - da war nicht mal besonders viel Feinabstimmung dabei.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass du deinen 4770k ebenfalls hättest "kurieren" können.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Naja ich wollte die nicht köpfen, da ich eben auch einen potentiellen Käufer dafür habe und weiß das ich die CPU noch gut verkaufen kann - sie ist nicht alt und dürfte jemanden erfreuen der den aktuellen 4790K für zu teuer hält^^ 
Hätte ich das Ding geköpft und die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra draufgeschmiert und mit Silikon verklebt, wäre aus der CPU auch was geworden, aber die hat schon für 4,3Ghz über 1,25V gefordert - nicht gerade wenig. 5GHz hätte die nicht gepackt, auch nicht mit ner fetten WaKü. 

2011-3 ist mein erster eigener 2011er, hab bis gestern noch keinen gehabt. Wurde auch mal Zeit, preislich macht das jetzt keinen großen Unterschied ob man öfter zwischen kleinen CPUs wechselt oder einfach ein Monster holt welches dann länger hält. Habs nicht bereut trotz der bissigen Preise für X99. 

Aktuell liegt diese Bratpfanne hinter mir und wartet auf den Käufer während ich grinsend durch die Gegend strahle weil ich eine gute 5820K erwischt habe die sich richtig ordentlich treten lässt^^


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Was ging denn so tacktmäßig? 

Grüße und viel Spaß noch mit deiner CPU


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Hab aktuell 4,5GHz bei 1,26V und RAM bissl OC, von 2400 auf 2666 bei CL15. Rennt schon ganz ordentlich, der Unterschied zum 4770K was die Temperaturen angeht ist gewaltig - was so eine verlötete CPU ausmacht^^


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Ja, das ist von intel her auch eine Frechheit, aber was soll man da schon machen. Gekauft werden sie ja trotzdem, auch mit dem Elefantenrotz da drin...

Was ich ja lustig finde, ist die Temperaturverbesserung beim 4790k, obwohl auch hier wieder minderwertiger industrieabfall verwendet wurde


----------



## brooker (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

... wo stehst Du von den Themps jetzt?


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... Was mach ich falsch?*

Naja der 4790K hat besseres Zeugs drin. Zwar immer noch Grütze, aber es ist besser. Viel OC geht mit dem aber eh nicht mehr, die haben den vom Werk aus so getreten das da 0,4-0,5 GHz gehen und dafür braucht man schon perverse kühlleistung. 
Wenn ich mir meinen 5820K ansehe - der kostet nut ~60€ mehr, dafür lässt der sich praktisch immer um 30% und mehr übertakten, bei mir sinds 36% OC. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, bedenkt man das es ein 6core ist mit nem weit höheren TDP.

Temps sind: ~72°C bei 4,3GHz 1,2V, ~85°C bei 4,5GHz 1,26V
Das ist für eine AiO WaKü die nur 75€ kostet, schon anständig.

Ich setze das Teil unter ne custom WaKü, dann ist Ruhe im Karton und ich erwarte rund 70°C bei 4,5GHz.
P.S. Draufgeschmiert ist die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. Ich mag zwar die sauerei nicht, aber die Flüssigmetallpaste sorgt für n paar °C extra, wenn man hart übertakten will ists die wert. Leider ist die 2011 CPU n bissl groß, da bleibt nicht viel von der WLP übrig wenn man rumschmiert


----------

